# FFG article



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Anyone get the new month of FFG?

Article about phil brown in pa, catches 1k fox per year using only 1 set, a step down style dirthole set...

Are you kidding me? Should i just quit now?? Lol

Not that numbers mean anything to me but wow thats just crazy...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mihunter85 (Sep 17, 2012)

i would be happy to scratch the 1 gray fox of my wish list for the year


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

mihunter85 said:


> i would be happy to scratch the 1 gray fox of my wish list for the year


is there alot of gray fox in huron county? i would think it is mostly reds and yotes, thought grays like more woodsy areas, not much woods in huron county but idk


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

I thought it was a good story. Sounds as if he streamlined everything and has a system that works for him. If I remember the number right 168 sets. Has over 1000 trap inventory, A real trapping addict.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

His best year was 2000...the pic was in Outdoor Life.
I can't cut n paste with the phone..do a search and you can find the pic.


----------



## mihunter85 (Sep 17, 2012)

diy, 
there are a fair number of grays not nearly as much as there are reds. its just like you said we are mainly fields not woods. but if you get towards the norther part of huron county near pt austin and most of the lake shore there are some pretty good sides woods. well once you get past all the cottages near the lake.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

mihunter85 said:


> diy,
> there are a fair number of grays not nearly as much as there are reds. its just like you said we are mainly fields not woods. but if you get towards the norther part of huron county near pt austin and most of the lake shore there are some pretty good sides woods. well once you get past all the cottages near the lake.


Last time i was up there you were gaining more land by the day...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

micooner said:


> I thought it was a good story. Sounds as if he streamlined everything and has a system that works for him. If I remember the number right 168 sets. Has over 1000 trap inventory, A real trapping addict.


Ya also a 4min remake on sets! Now thats a goal i would like to meet...

Must have taken many years to acquire all that permission, 45 stops in 12 hours 200 mile round trip...

Buys peat moss and wax/dye by the pallet load!

Wonder if he uses a new trap after a catch? I would think so...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mihunter85 (Sep 17, 2012)

loosing alot of fence rows every year and same with some small woods. depressing if you ask me 

why would he use a new trap after each catch? not questioning you just curious to the thought and trying to learn


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

mihunter85 said:


> loosing alot of fence rows every year and same with some small woods. depressing if you ask me
> 
> why would he use a new trap after each catch? not questioning you just curious to the thought and trying to learn


not sure if he does, but the reason you would is because if there is scent on the trap, the next animal that comes by if he can smell it might dig it up... **** do this a lot..

i hear you about the fence rows, few years ago i used to deer hunt in sandusky, leased it too, small woodlot island in the middle of corn fields, but farmer decided to remove a fence row, and ruined the deer hunting too... it does suck


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

No new trap after a catch, saw a remake video. He has vids on youtube.

IME, there is no good reason to change a trap after a catch other than if it's mechanically compromised (bent badly or broke). Sure the trap smells like an animal but so does the whole catch circle, so the trap smells like the surrounding catch circle. Skunks, possums, ****, it doesn't matter, just bed the trap good, rebait and on to the next one.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

2000 fox


----------



## Lenawee River Raisin (Sep 2, 2012)

FREEPOP said:


> 2000 fox


How many staples/pins and stretchers do you suppose he goes through in a year?


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey Freepop wonder if Phil remembers you wearing out your knees praying at the alter.How many cases of beer did you go through.? Well hello Miss Scarlet show me that one more time.

Griff 
korthals Ugly Dog Owner


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> 2000 fox


Wonder how many non targets he gets?

One thing i thought was amazing is that after fox season he goes out west to trap! No rest till summer i guess! O wait then theres trap prep time! Rest when dead then! Lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> No new trap after a catch, saw a remake video. He has vids on youtube.
> 
> IME, there is no good reason to change a trap after a catch other than if it's mechanically compromised (bent badly or broke). Sure the trap smells like an animal but so does the whole catch circle, so the trap smells like the surrounding catch circle. Skunks, possums, ****, it doesn't matter, just bed the trap good, rebait and on to the next one.


I see what you mean, but i would still want my trap scent free even if the whole area is covered in scent, i guess i see it as an advantage... I could be wasting my time though...

For him it makes sense, no way he could catch 1k -2k with only 1k traps, he would need a lot more 4-5k if he did it that way...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

DIYsportsman said:


> I see what you mean, but i would still want my trap scent free even if the whole area is covered in scent, i guess i see it as an advantage... I could be wasting my time though...
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I am not understanding the thought here. 
You have a circle that is reeking with animal smell, poop, pee and the lure/bait that was down the hole. 
There is no way the next animal that comes in is going to be able to tell or care if there's a piece of metal in all that smell. 
I think it would be alarming to an animal to investigate a circle with so much scent and then find a spot in it that doesn't smell the same and /or has less scent.
I've only changed a trap once and that was because the dog was gone and I didn't have any spares at the time. I know I've caught 6 coyotes in one trap, then add in a skunk, possum and a couple **** to the tune of close to 10 animals in a season in one dirty ol' Duke #2.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I might add, that in my limited experience, the reason **** will mess with the trap is it is not bedded firmly enough, the dirt is too loose (kinda the same thing), or he smells fresh dirt and wants to investigate with his hands. I should have something in the hole that interests him more than fresh dirt, the majority of the time. I would never believe that a **** would dig up my trap because it smelled it.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> I am not understanding the thought here.
> You have a circle that is reeking with animal smell, poop, pee and the lure/bait that was down the hole.
> There is no way the next animal that comes in is going to be able to tell or care if there's a piece of metal in all that smell.
> I think it would be alarming to an animal to investigate a circle with so much scent and then find a spot in it that doesn't smell the same and /or has less scent.
> I've only changed a trap once and that was because the dog was gone and I didn't have any spares at the time. I know I've caught 6 coyotes in one trap, then add in a skunk, possum and a couple **** to the tune of close to 10 animals in a season in one dirty ol' Duke #2.


Fair enough, just ive had roller yotes in the past after remakes and it sucks so i dont wanna see that again, maybe a new trap does nothing idk


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> I might add, that in my limited experience, the reason **** will mess with the trap is it is not bedded firmly enough, the dirt is too loose (kinda the same thing), or he smells fresh dirt and wants to investigate with his hands. I should have something in the hole that interests him more than fresh dirt, the majority of the time. I would never believe that a **** would dig up my trap because it smelled it.


I have never had this in a fresh set though, only remakes after catch of another ****... Flipped it i reset next night flipped it again (maybe it was inexperience it was my first year trapping a few years ago) but then i remade the set with a new trap and the next day i caught that big boar


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

